# Sunroof problems...



## adamblawrence (Aug 4, 2007)

Ok the sunroof works fine but it has a leak. It only leaks after sitting overnight. When I wash the car or drive in the rain it doesnt leak at all, but it seems that when it rains the water seems to stay in. Is this just a drainage problem with these cars (the holes cant get the water out fast enough when I first pull off) of this body style? Thanks, Adam.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

the drain tubes may be plugged up, it's not terribly unusual.
pick up an FSM and look through it to find the drainage points so you can clean them out.
Good luck


----------



## adamblawrence (Aug 4, 2007)

thanks, I found two a couple weeks ago but I couldnt locate anymore. The two that I found were at the front of the sunroof, and they drain to the wheel well.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

there are two more in the back that drain to the rear wheels.


----------



## adamblawrence (Aug 4, 2007)

thanks man,I have to check those also,... I think I am going to sell the car though... I really liked not having a car payment...you are appreciated


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

you have a car note on a 3rd gen max???


----------

